# ND's CRAWDAD Build



## nicdicarlo

Ok, so taking advantage of the relatively nice weather, I decided it was time to begin work on laying out the new floor in my Crawdad. I few weeks ago, I gutted the whole boat of all the undesirables: trolling motor bow mount, original floor boards, some floatation foam and other plastic that was just getting in the way. I left the transom mount I built a few years back, but may just replace that as well since I have a lot of scrap. I took measurements of all the important dimensions, and came up with a scaled diagram for my floor layout...






Here's what she looked like after the gut...





I wanted to do one continuous piece of plywood from front to back, fitting around all of the seat posts. I got the idea to remove the seats, make measurements to the center of the seat posts, use a hole saw to cut holes for the posts, install the wood, and reinstall the seats. This would give me a stable platform, as well as minimizing the surface area of ply edges that would result from installing multiple floor panels around the seat framework. All cuts were made with a cordless circular saw. The hole saw cuts were 2.25" in diameter to give me some breathing/mistake room. My measurements were pretty accurate. We'll see how it fits when I button everything up. Here's how the wood fit...





While waiting for my batteries to recharge, I had a nice lunch of leftover Ravioli and meat sauce. There’s always a nice pasta creation in the fridge at my mom’s house, the Crawdad’s current storage grounds. Next I laid out the new pieces for the trolling motor bow mount. I basically recreated what I had previously built, but bulked up the front section slightly to tie the mount into some additional frame screws and add room for some eyelets if I want.... 





Here's how the motor mount will look installed....









The next step was to round of the corners of the floor and motor mounts with a jig saw. I wanted to reduce the number of sharp corners for rope, line, etc. to get snagged on... 





Finally, I installed "L" brackets to the ply. The brackets will be secured to the seat posts with self tappers. This will reduce the number of fasteners I will have to use to secure the ply to the bottom frame work. I didn’t want to go with a floating floor, since the boat will be store upside down quite a bit....





The next step will be some final sanding and applicaiton of the polyurethane coatings. I will then apply some grip tape to the high traffic areas. Here's what I purchased for the sealant (Helmsman Spar Urethane)....has any one ever used this product?...





Next, I admired my creation….





I used two new tools for this project: a cordless 19.2Volt 5.5” craftsman trim saw and a cordless 19.2Volt craftsman jig saw. I was very happy with both tools. Both saws cut through the plywood with ease, especially the circular saw, and the laser guides were a big help since I was unable to find a suitable straightedge in the basement. I would highly recommend these items. I'll probably finish up within the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty happy with the first phase. Updates soon!


----------



## Jim

How much for a complete turn around package LOL! Great job man! Now i really want one.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Looking Good Mr. D!

When are we gonna give it a test run? I know a spot. . . . . hehehehehe


----------



## Nickk

I used Helmsman to finish my bamboo flyrod!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Looks Great!


----------



## nicdicarlo

Thanks guys! I'll post some more pics as I proceed. I am going to try and use the scrap ply for some more "custom" additions. Any ideas or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Waterwings

Great job!  . I've used the Helmsman Spar Urethane before on outdoor furniture. Lasted fairly well for about two seasons with the furniture out in the sun, wind, rain, snow, etc. It started flaking a bit after that, but just needed a fine sanding to feather the edges of the flaking part, then re-applied some more Helmsman


----------



## shamoo

Nice job nic, I think we're all looking forward to the second phase, keep up the good work an keep those pics coming.


----------



## nicdicarlo

Ok, with nothing to do, and no football to watch this past sunday, I figured I'd put in some more time on the Crawdad. My original plan was to sand and prep for sealing all of the wood I had cut a couple weeks ago (floor decking and bow TM mount). However, I couldn't find the sander, so did a "mock up" of the boat with the floor installed and drilled my holes to secure the flooring to the frame rails. I made sure I stayed directly over the center of the round frame rails by keeping my pilot holes close to areas where I could see exactly where the rails were. My screws were a hair long so I'll have to buy some shorter ones so they drive down flush with the wood. Using the pilot holes through the wood kept the bit in place over the round rails...








Then I ripped off the old transom mount I built years ago and cut out some of the left over 5/8" ply for a new mount to support my new/previously owned minkota 36lb thruster (picked up from a buddy, never used for $85 bucks!) From the back...




...and from the front...




I still had a good bit of left over wood, so I cut out some extras. First, I made a depth finder mount for the bow. I nested it in one of the existing front trays and raised it up a few inches so the guy in the back could see it better...




I would like to get the boat out on our local river for flatheads, so I needed a way to set it up for bait fishing, anchored from the bow, facing back. The guy in the back will have plenty of room to sit on a cooler or even a camp chair, but I needed to make a seat for the guy in the front. I cut a piece of wood to span the width of the boat, supported by the gunnels. I'll use a nice cushion, and I'll be set. I plan on attaching rod holders to the seat suppport rails, two in the front and two in the back, that way, 4 rods can be fished at once. Here's the bench, complete with depth finder cut out and drink holder...




It will wedge into place something like this (not sure of exact construciton yet)...




I am now ready to sand and seal. Would it be advantageous to use a product like Thompsons water seal before using the Helmsman spar urethane? I have some layin around so I figured I would use it if I needed to. What do you guys think?


----------



## Captain Ahab

Looks really good NicD! I am sure you are super anxious to fish after getting this far, winter sucks!

i woudl not use the Thompson Water seal before you apply the Helmsman spar urethane. The Thompsons primary ingredients are wax combined with a super wetting agent. The small molecule super wetting agent helps penetrate thereby, infusing the wax molecules into the material. Generally, the super wetting agent evaporates leaving the wax molecular protectant. 

Most likely the wax will prevent the urethane from adhering to your wood. Try it on a scrap piece 1st!


----------



## Jim

Killer man! Simply awesome. =D>


----------



## nicdicarlo

I kind of thought the Thompsons would prevent the urethane from adhering properly. I don't think I want to risk it, unless I hear otherwise. I think I'll probably just use multiple urethane coats with light sanding in between.

I am anxious. I just got my PA registration in the mail last week. I can't wait to get her in the water.


----------



## jkbirocz

I agree with Dave, don't use the water sealer. If I were you I would sand then raise the grain, wait a day then sand a little more. This will make the coverage much more uniform, and don't forget to hit the end grain with many more coats, it will suck up the urethane big time. The endgrain is the easiest place for water to enter.

This project looks great and will definately be a killer fishing machine. Nice work


----------



## nicdicarlo

Thanks for the info guys. I will probably get around to sanding it this week. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## twds

Where did you mount your transducer for you fish finder? I am not a big fan of Thompsons Water seal


----------



## 02ranger

I put a wood floor in my Crawdad a couple of years ago.I covered it with Herculiner(Rinoliner) all around..It looked pretty good but weighed a ton..
It kind of defeated the purpose for my boat.I use it for little ponds and strip pits where we have to carry the boat in and after the flooring was in it was a back breaker..
This year I'm going to try another route,I'm going with 2" blue foam sheeting then on top of that pebbled vinyl sheeting..hopefully it will be easier to carry..


----------



## twds

Please let me know if you do take your plywood out and change it. I have the same boat, reallly like how he did the plywood, but I also carry mine and was thinking it may add too much weight. Please keep me updated and send any pics. Also like to see his when he gets all done with the plywood and put back together.


----------



## Jim

Still looking for a crawdad! :evil:


----------



## 02ranger

He has finished pics under the Jon Boat Conversions page...looks good
The wood floor really makes a difference if you stand up and fish


----------



## bobessary

looks good man cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## nicdicarlo

Hey guys, I haven't been on Tinboats for a while. I wanted to check on this thread and its good to see that its still kickin'. So far this year, I've only had the crawdad out a few times, but the plywood is holding up extremely well, both the floor and the motor mounts. Regarding the transducer, I just have it mounted to a piece of wood I cut to fit against the side of the boat. I clamp it to the side rail using one of those red clamps I used during the construction process. It works well because I break down the motors and electronics after each use and store the boat upside down to keep water out of it and off of the wood as much as possible. 

Oh yeah, thanks for recommending this thread to another crawdad Nic (Nickk). By the way, the site looks awesome Jim.


----------



## Jim

Hopefully we get more...
 
I added your mod to the running list!

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156


----------



## twds

I've got the very same boat. Real curious if you had any ideas for anchors? I just have cleats on the sides of mine, but did buy two anchor reins to atleast hold the rope. Great job on the boat also.


----------



## nicdicarlo

twds, if I'm lake fishing, I generally don't anchor unless its really blowing or I'm just chilling out for lunch or something. I do plan on using the crawdad for flathead fishing in my local river this year though, which will require me to anchor up. I got a 12lb river anchor (plenty of weight) that I have been tying off to the front trolling motor mounting bolts. It seems to work oK, but its not the most streamlined method. There's not a whole lot of room to mount a cleat on the front. Where do you have yours mounted?


----------



## Victor Coar

The Helmsmans is a great Product!! I would not use the waterseal as this will inhibit penetration of the varnish. 2 coats will do the job!! looks great!!


----------



## ben2go

This thread almost made it a year before it was revived. :LOL22: Makes me want a Crawdad.


----------



## Jim

ben2go said:


> This thread almost made it a year before it was revived. :LOL22: Makes me want a Crawdad.



I have one! :mrgreen:


----------



## twds

I mounted two cleats on mine, one front right and other left rear. I just bolted them to the top edge of the boat (I assume your's is like mine, metal running around the top edge), but since then have purchased two anchro reins. I use window weights, so I am now in the process of cutting pvc pipe, approximately13", height of the boat, and cutting a hole in a small sqare piece of plywood, mounting the pvc pipe in that hole and then attaching the anchor rein to the plywood. In the back the plywood piece will fit tight against the metal bar running across the rear seat and back of the boat, will use a clamp to hold the front one in place. Are you familiar with the anchor reins? Have not used them yet, just purchased two of them from ebay. I can send pictures of my boat if you would like? Thought about putting plywood in mine like yours, but didn't want the weight, carry my boat to some strip pits. Also just purchased a Bulldog foot control trolling motor for the front of mine, working on running the battery cable to the front.


----------



## twds

Didn't mention, the pvc pipes are to hold the window weights when not in use.


----------



## nicdicarlo

twds, I'm not familiar with the Anchor reins? What do they do? Also, are you using the window weights as an actual anchor or are you using them to control your drift, like a drag chain?


----------



## nicdicarlo

Jim, did you pick it up yet? Any pics?


----------



## Jim

nicdicarlo said:


> Jim, did you pick it up yet? Any pics?



Nothing yet, It's up on stands.

Might be the first Crawdad with aluminum floors :LOL2:


----------



## Leprachan

twds said:


> Where did you mount your transducer for you fish finder? I am not a big fan of Thompsons Water seal


I use a two part epoxy to mount tranducers in the bilge area of fiberglass boats. I would think that it would work the same on a crawdad. Make sure that there are no air bubbles in the epoxy and that it will bond with the hull material. This keeps the hull exterior smooth and protects the transducer from a beating.


----------



## Heavyhead

My crawdad must be older it has a cast aluminum transom motor mount
Looks like a great job though


----------



## Rat

I am posting this link to the thread with the completed images and story for ND's Crawdad. I had to do a search under his name to find the thread and figured since I've already done the work I would post it here for everyone's ease...

ND's Crawdad is Complete...Finally

Plus this thread hasn't been resurrected in about two years! Great build, as always ND!


----------



## Mel Kyper Sr

[/https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s542/TimM49/crawdadtb1_zps945e4931.jpgimg]

Nice job on your Crawdad this is my crawdad before some basic mods


----------

